
Show HN: A platform to encourage friendly competition within your office - jetset15
https://www.breadsticks.org/
======
superpie
This seems horrendously expensive at $36 per user per year to incentivize
basic community tasks. Maybe it just doesn't fit into my world, where we do
things like put dishes in the dishwasher as we use them and put them away when
they're clean.

------
freddieoduks
This just seems to me like it'll cause unnecessary distraction at work,
shouldn't we be focusing on trying to create a deep work friendly environment
for employees instead?

------
HNLurker2
I lately just have stopped competing with anything really. It really makes me
depressed though

------
cyborgx7
Ew

